# THE JUN SUPER LEMON IS MY NEW CAR



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Today i have bought the car of my dreams. THE JUN SUPER LEMON.

From Tim webster.

Just want to say thank you very much Tim. A true freind.  

Rest assured Tim this car will see plenty of action  

I just cant wait my dreams have come true.

All the best.


Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Well done Mick

Get it on the list for totb

Keith :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Bloody hell Mick! Nice one :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Congrats !!

You know that I have a deal with whoever owns it that I am occasionally allowed to kidnap it and potter around in it making silly giggling noises dont you Mick ???

    

J.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Thank you*

Keith.

I will try my best anyway.

What a shame all the GTROC spaces are taken up. I would of loved to get a few points in the bag for this great forum.

But maybe next year  


Mick


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Congrats !!

Would LOVE to see this thing run at TOTB4 if you are planning on it......

Nice car, very lucky man.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Keith.
> 
> I will try my best anyway.
> 
> ...


Send Chris a email he will let you run as a invite car.

there are plenty places not being used up by the evo crowd  

Keith :smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

All the best with it Mick.
I was never going to get time to use both Drag R and The Lemon as they were intended and didn't want to see it gathering dust again for years.
I'm sure you'll have fun with it.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Tim*

What can i say.

Top man.

And a true man of your word Thank you very much.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*James*

Anytime time mate  

Is the colour ok for you   

Or should it go for the GOLDEN TREATMENT??????????  

Mick


mmmmm This car would look good in gold dont you think so??? :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

m6beg said:


> mmmmm This car would look good in gold dont you think so??? :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> 
> Mick


  Don't even think about it.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Tim*

      

Never


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mick - I'm glad you finally posted it up .... as I've been itching to post something on here since you told me about it last week !!!

As I've said to you in PM's ... many congratulations.

Tim - I'm sure you'll be sorry to see it go ... but at least you know it'll be going to a good home.

Look forward to seeing your new car Mick in the not too distant future.


----------



## Kent (Jun 19, 2005)

Good score! Nothing like the feeling of a new car.... do post some pics when you can


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

i cant wait till TOTB, the journey ups going to be the best thing!!

So you thought more bought that Taxi business we talked bout mick!!!!


----------



## pdrobbo (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice one Mick , you now own what i consider to be the nicest sounding motor ever ... Hope you put it to good use (which i'm sure you will   )


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice one Tim and Mick. 

Good to see it go from one good home to another. Means we'll hopefully get to see both of these in action simultaneously, what a spectacle!! 

Congratulations Mick, it's probably the best looking R33 out there! Careful you don't peel the paint off when you remove the Jun stickers for the TS ones otherwise you'll have to repaint it!!  Joke: seriously: joking only, don't do it!

Well done, 
Regards
Nito


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

what is it with people owning so many skylines? makes me a tad jealous...lol

use and abuse it as was intended.


----------



## Chunk (Nov 16, 2002)

How about some up to date pictures of this legend of a Skyline..

Cheers Mike


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

PMSL so much for the big secret, mind you if I had purchased it I think I would have told everybody weeks ago!! Bet you cant wait for the big day mate :smokin: :smokin: 

Cheers 

Nick...


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Congrats Mick, are you and Tim competing for the most Skylines owned?


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*This has possibilities*

There are a lot of fine JDM demo Skylines coming up, and Tim now has a gap in his garage....

Mick, I would be lying like a bitch if I did not admit to several shades of pure envy, but bloody marvellous news. 

So that will make Interpro sit up & take notice next time, eh?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Mick,

Really pleased for you.

I think your car will be a great crowd puller, you need to get it to TOTB, where there’s a will, there’s bound to be a way to get it there.

It’s been a while since I last saw the car launch at Crail where it was always spectacular.

Good luck.

Hugh


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

How about some pics and/or vids then?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mick

If you paint that any other colour I am personally going to beat you to death with a paint sprayer!!!!!!!!!  

Goddammit would've been nice to know it was for sale!  
Have fun
T


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

*cat that got the cream*

The look of a man who own's three  skylines.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice one Mick..... congrats... thats one fine motor you have there......


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

rasonline said:


> How about some pics and/or vids then?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Many congratulations, i hope you have lots of fun


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Congratulations Mick, hope to see it on track at some point


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

I will say the same as I said elsewhere , congratulations Mick , wish you all the best with this fantastic car.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Mick you lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, lucky, b*gger!  :smokin: Hope to see it at TOTB4. Get on the invite list mate.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Well done Mick, look forward to seeing THE car :smokin: 

Does this mean I will have to increase my stockholding of Octane booster  

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

That is one beast of a car, I wanted it the first time I clapped eyes on it. I'm very jealous, you lucky lucky sod  Enjoy.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Congrats Mike on getting another car for your collection, I'm sure you'll love it.

So Tim, Mick will it be a Jun Lemon Vs Top Secret run at Sapshow etc (Please say yes   )


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Just the job!!!! First dibs in the passenger seat!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

763paf said:


> Just the job!!!! First dibs in the passenger seat!!


LOL !

I've already booked my place in the passenger seat ... as I don't think I can make TOTB4.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice one Mick.

I think we now need to see all of your car's lined up now .


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

doh you could have got summat quick ;-)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Thank you*

All for the nice commemts  


Mick


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Mick... when do I get my passenger ride?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

m6beg said:


> All for the nice commemts
> 
> 
> Mick


I knew you couldn't keep it a secret for that long !


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*I*

Know  Daz

Sorry but i couldn't sleep  

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Know  Daz
> 
> Sorry but i couldn't sleep
> 
> Mick


And you think you'll be able to now ? LOL !!! You won't sleep until you've got it and have driven it mate  

heh heh !


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Fair play Mick! 
I do hope you haven't got your power tools out yet ready to drill your way to a lighter weight car!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

As already said by PM, my feeling reiterated here... Congratulations Mick, I hope you enjoy it  But please... Don't respray it!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*No*

This car will not be touched.

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I've just dug out my old Clarkson DVD where he has a play in that car for a while .......


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

since i got to sit in that car a couple of years ago it has been one of my dream cars. It was by far the fastest car i have ever been in.

Seeing it run a mid 10 at Crail was fantastic and the sound is one of the best i have heard.

Very very jealous!!!

//\\//\\ark


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Mark*

If i am ever near you give me a shout and you can have another go.

Mick


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Look forward to your V/Max run at Terminal velocity.


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Nice move Mick  and so pleased it will be getting out and about again :smokin:, it must be 2yrs since I've got my hands on it  http://www.skylinegts.co.uk/Temp/Lemon.jpg, it sounded awesome sadly I can't find a short vid I had of it running 

RonS


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mick-Any chance i can have a passenger ride in this beast whenever i get a chance to meet you?


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

very pretty car buddy :smokin: might have to drive over your way next week, will bring my own box of tissues


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

steve930 said:


> very pretty car buddy :smokin: might have to drive over your way next week, will bring my own box of tissues



No problem mate

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> Mick-Any chance i can have a passenger ride in this beast whenever i get a chance to meet you?



Anytime  

Mick


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Which there was a smiley like there is on another forum that i use,have a bunch of people jumping up and down,that's what i'm like now       .



Can't wait till i next go to my uncle's house in Kent now :smokin:


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Tim - You've sold the best one....surely?

How much bhp for the Lemon vs Drag R?

Maybe you can let us in on engine build specs. I know a certain debate ref lower CR is still smoldering   Who better to comment on the two top Jap skyline tuners techniques than you Tim.

Mick - Bet it's tough owning a famous car, sounds like you'll get beaten up if you deface it in any way   Good luck with a truly awesome machine.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mick is starting to challenge the collection Tim has .

We can now have a dual,Tim vs Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> We can now have a dual,Tim vs Mick



Can i not play


Keith :smokin:


----------



## TOP SECRET (Apr 19, 2005)

GT-CULTURE said:


>



Saw both cars on the European Tuning Show in Amsterdam :smokin: On the booth from DreamCarCompany (Mr. van Esh was his name I think?!)

Nice lookin' cars !!  :smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

keith said:


> Can i not play
> 
> 
> Keith :smokin:


You need some more skylines  

T


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one Mick I am so pleased for you mate, please bring it down to show us and LET ME HAVE A GO!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> and LET ME HAVE A GO!


Oh no, don't let ant anywhere near it


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Mick is going to lend it to me, he just doesnt know it yet!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Mick is going to lend it to me, he just doesnt know it yet!


Beter book my car in for the service she is due then LOL


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Congrats on the new purchase - definitely a top ride. Its great to see the car staying in the family, so to speak!

Cya O!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

I know this may have been posted before, but what are the specs of the super lemon? and performance stats?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

TOP SECRET said:


> Saw both cars on the European Tuning Show in Amsterdam :smokin: On the booth from DreamCarCompany (Mr. van Esh was his name I think?!)
> 
> Nice lookin' cars !!  :smokin:



Wrong way round mate !!   

You saw the Dream Car Co skyline on the main stand for Automaxx with Tims cars.

I am sooooooooooooo gutted that I couldnt buy this when offered, but I cannot think of anyone who deserves to buy this car from Tim more than Mick.

Im just happy its gone to another mate who will let me dribble on it - although the dutchies can **** right off if they think I am going to go waaay down south and then reeet oooop north to take 'em to ETS next year !!! lol

Way to go Mick.

J.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

what a car!!!!
would love to see this up close.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> You need some more skylines
> 
> T


That was the reason Keith,but you can always ask them if they want to play wit h you


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> Mick is going to lend it to me, he just doesnt know it yet!


You rotary boys wouldnt know what to do with all that real power for once


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Dan*



dan0h said:


> You rotary boys wouldnt know what to do with all that real power for once



What do you think??

I dont think Ant could handle it      


Mick


----------



## beachboy (Aug 28, 2003)

Probably not, apparently he couldn't even drive his own car at GT Battle.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

m6beg said:


> What do you think??
> 
> I dont think Ant could handle it
> 
> ...


Agreed. I think he'd boot it once, get one big out-of-shape moment, then cruise home at 30 mph  Bring on the safety of only having 450hp maximum - ie. Buy a rotary lol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Ant*

    

Soon as get it i will bring it down to you :smokin:     


Mick


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

m6beg said:


> Soon as get it i will bring it down to you :smokin:
> 
> 
> Mick


Excellent, I look forward to seeing it, an honor and privilage to experience the car first hand, one of the all-time classic tuned Skylines - Thanks mick!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*No*

Problem dan :smokin: :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*You will*

Be kissing him soon MicK!!!!!!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

tonysoprano said:


> Be kissing him soon MicK!!!!!!


You're just jealous


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*OK*

Tony you as well      


Dan we have got to keep him sweet as well  

Mick


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

get the bonnet repainted, iv said this a gazilion times, quite a simple thing that would make it so much more complete.

Any info on the other r33?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

get the bonnet repainted, iv said this a gazilion times, quite a simple thing that would make it so much more complete.

Any info on the other r33, i.e engine spec?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Haribo*

The bonnet is meant to be like that.
Go on the Jun web site..
I am going to keep this car as it should be. Respect for all who built it and owned it!!!

The other 33 is just big and single :smokin:  :smokin: 

Not as big as the 32 though!! :smokin:  


Mick


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Mick - when do I get my ride in the lemon then?!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Are you*

Going to TOTB4????

If your not then     


Mick


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Looks like I better get a ticket then mate


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*WHAT*


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

NISFAN said:


> Tim - You've sold the best one....surely?
> 
> How much bhp for the Lemon vs Drag R?
> 
> ...


Depends how you determine what's "best".
You don't think I'd be daft enough to sell the fastest one though do you?


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

Tim,
Whats the best times posted by Drag R and the Lemon in Japan? 

Both fantastic cars, I got to see drag R at Santa Pod recently, sounds fantastic, especially during the burn out


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Wrong way round mate !!
> 
> You saw the Dream Car Co skyline on the main stand for Automaxx with Tims cars.
> 
> ...


not if you have to travel like this again http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10335
lol 2000+bhp towed by a 70bhp transit


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I think the Lemon did a 10.2 and Drag R 9.8.
Not sure on the set-up on either run.


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

*nice one Tim*

You are full of suprises! Gutted I didn't get to see it run by yourself but I see the problem.

Guess you'll be adjusting the 'Cars owned:' section to the left now then - unless you have a replacement lined up? 

Phil


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi Phil
AT LEAST 2 to come off the list soon.
Maybe another one to add on though


----------



## SRS (Jan 7, 2003)

SRS said:


> You are full of suprises!
> Phil



like I said!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Im sure its not mick, i spoke to Tim about it an, didnt it get replaced an resprayed, but because the colour had changed in the sun it didnt match? I think it would look better matching colour anyways IMHO ofcourse.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*I*

Dont realy know.
I have pics of it on the Jun stand at the Tokyo auto salon, And the bonnet looks a diferent colour to me.  
Dont know though has anyone got a pic of the car from 1998 / 1999.

Mick


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

m6beg said:


> The bonnet is meant to be like that.
> Go on the Jun web site..
> I am going to keep this car as it should be. Respect for all who built it and owned it!!!
> 
> ...


Is it, always wondered why its had so many owners and none of them have had the bonnet and grille repainted, Deano asked us if we could paint the grille and the bit between the rear lights when he had it, but didn't mention the bonnet!  

Alex B


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Looking at the JUN site I don't think it is supposed to be a different colour, all the other cars have matching bonnets, I'll try and find some old pictures.

Alex B


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*I*

Just want to keep the car as it should be.
If anyone knows any different then please say something.

Mick


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Looks to be the same colour in these pics.

Alex B


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Just want to keep the car as it should be.
> If anyone knows any different then please say something.
> 
> Mick


If you want to keep it 100% as it should be, what about emailing JUN and asking them? They might even have old photos etc they could email you!
(Haven't the previous owners changed things since it left JUN anyway?)

Alex B


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*I*

Don't know!!

Looks like i will spray the bonnet the same  

Or a have a nice shade of Gold :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Chav it up, start off with :
£15 Pink neons from Halfords 
A Micra 1.2 Engine
The Bonnet Bright Blue with pink spots then doors Grey with Tiger stripes going down it and have the TE37's resprayed in Bright Red 
A spoiler that reaches Jupiter ( make it Bright Green  )


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

i seem to remember being told it had the bonnet painted but the colour was difficult to match but thats a few years ago now, so it must have been the current colour for at least 3-4 years as it was like that when i was in it. I have lots of pictures of it at home, ill have a look and see.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Tim said:


> Hi Phil
> AT LEAST 2 to come off the list soon.
> Maybe another one to add on though


Mines R34
Mines R34 
Mines R34
Mines R34 
Mines R34

May be if I type it enough I can brain wash you Tim!!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Hmm.. Let me try that...

Tomei BNR34 Drag Car
Tomei BNR34 Drag Car
Tomei BNR34 Drag Car
Tomei BNR34 Drag Car
Tomei BNR34 Drag Car
Tomei BNR34 Drag Car

Guess now I have to sit back and see if it worked!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Bonnet, grill and bit of rear trim have been that colour for years, ever since I first worked on it. I think they have just aged different to the rest of the car as they are different materials. i.e. not metal. They used to be different, but not as pronounced as they are now. 

Getting it re-sprayed to match the rest of the body is a LOT easier said than done.

And as for the car going through lots of major mechanical changes over the years under it's different owners. That is a load of ****.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Thank you*

Cord.

That clears alot of confusion up  Well for me anyway.  

Mick


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

I've done a bit of work on it over the years so feel free to give us a shout if you have any questions.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Thank you*

I will be intouch.


Mick


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Cord said:


> I've done a bit of work on it over the years so feel free to give us a shout if you have any questions.


Is it as JUN built it then, I thought Deano had a different gearbox put in and a previous owner, (not sure who), had a HKS drag exhaust put on?

Alex B


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Alex j b*

I might put a TOP SECRET bonnet on it  

What do you think  

Mick


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I might put a TOP SECRET bonnet on it
> 
> What do you think
> 
> Mick


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Dont even joke about it


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

m6beg said:


> I might put a TOP SECRET bonnet on it
> 
> What do you think
> 
> Mick



What ever floats your boat!  

Might get a few beatings from the die hard skyline enthusiasts!

personally I don't like the JUN bonnet at all, and it would be a good way of respraying the bonnet, all though I think Top Secret gold would clash a little with the yellow!  

Out of interest, what exhaust does it have now?

Alex B


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Alex j B said:


> Out of interest, what exhaust does it have now?
> 
> Alex B


The best sounding one on the planet, HKS Hiper Titanium Drag Muffler.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tim said:


> The best sounding one on the planet, HKS Hiper Titanium Drag Muffler.



And i will second that...  

The noise your Nur made in Belgium   

The best sound i have ever heard.   

Mick


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

m6beg said:


> What do you think??
> 
> I dont think Ant could handle it
> 
> ...


Dont you start Begley!!!  

And you shut it Dan0h 
  I would be playing LFS s2 with you except I have become HORRIBLY addicted to W O W.

My little rotary will soon have the power it needs..... :smokin: 

Ant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

AJFleming said:


> I would be playing LFS s2 with you except I have become HORRIBLY addicted to W O W..


Ever seen the French Connection II - where Popeye Doyle comes off smack??
Nothing compared to WOW.
Lock your self in a room with a copy of BF2 and ease off the WOW gradually 

Sorry o/t - Jun Super Lemon ? - The fookin Best ......


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> My little rotary will soon have the power it needs..... :smokin:


So its true, you are going to put an RB in it!!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

LOL......well said mate......I have a good airsaw..........


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*RB26-RX7-Ant*

Wont happen,not enough room for both


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Dan*

Engine mapper @ Abbey's : Responsible for Tim's BNR34 Nur, tokyodrew's BNR34, A Falken BNR34 Racer, Rocket Ronnie's 3xTOTB Champ BCNR33, Harry's BCNR33, Big Marks BCNR33, Jae's BCNR33, Zenon's (Nemesis) BCNR33, SVA Imports Drag BCNR33, Ron Kidell's (RK Tuning) BNR32, m6beg's BNR32 & GDB Subaru, Daz's BNR32, Knight's BNR32, Keighley Trade BNR32, GBH JZA80, Production mapper of the Supercharged Ariel Atom 300. 

AND VERY SOON THE JUN SUPER LEMON        


Mick


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

senna said:


> Ever seen the French Connection II - where Popeye Doyle comes off smack??
> Nothing compared to WOW.
> Lock your self in a room with a copy of BF2 and ease off the WOW gradually
> 
> Sorry o/t - Jun Super Lemon ? - The fookin Best ......


BF2 = Bug filled 2, lol I love WOW so much. I am now a lvl26 character after a week and a half! I was SO dissapointed with BF2 I really expected more, it looks like such a rush job and it is so crash happy. Where is the cooperative option?!?! 
 That was my favourite bit of BF1942 and BFV.

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

tonysoprano said:


> Wont happen,not enough room for both


[email protected]  

No I dont want an RB26 anyway guys, I want a RELIABLE engine!   

13B still going strong despite MASSES of abuse. :smokin: 

Still that Lemon is meant to be pretty tought for the power its making, or have there been rebuilds I dont know about?

Ant.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Going to start a WOW thread if thats OK with you guys, rather than mix it up with the Lemon thread .... although both have a lot to do with computer games  

Hey Ant ...... I have a 13B now as well


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Crail Loser said:


> Going to start a WOW thread if thats OK with you guys, rather than mix it up with the Lemon thread .... although both have a lot to do with computer games
> 
> Hey Ant ...... I have a 13B now as well


GOOD MAN. 
 

(sorry mick lol)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Ant*

  

Mick


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you know about the bonnett of the JUN Hyper Lemon.
AS you'll KNOW from HAVING the car  that it has a VERY heavy metal flake paint job.

One of the hoses blew and there was a small fire with the car and the original bonnett was damaged.

A new bonnett was added to the car but the paint was NOT patched due to the difficulty of it.

The fastest time the car ever did was 10.18s on the 1/4 mile in Scotland I'm sure.

I've got photos of the car when it was in Scotland and I'm sure some have the original bonnett on it. And some with the original Irish license plate that it was registered on.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Thank you*

Very much for that.


Mick


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Believe it or not, the car was owned for 5 years in Scotland (not by me).
I know the person who looked at it and the pipe bursting was the only failure with it during ALL that time.

I'd like to catch with the car again at TOTB.

There never was any V-Max run done by the Scottish owner to the very best of my knowledge.

If you need any spares (spark plugs etc.) then it was my brother, a parts manager, who used to order the parts for this Skyline.

ENJOY THE CAR.

Unfortunately I never ever got a passenger ride in this car - only a seat in it.
More's the pity


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*The*

Car will be there on the TOTB4 stand i think.
Please come and have a chat  .
I would love to know more??


Mick


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice one mate.

Hope to see you at TOTB4 then ...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Collected*

The Lemon today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well what can i say.  It is more than anything that i would of ever imagined    .
This car is scary   

Very quick.

But drives like a stage 1 r33 gtr up to a bar  

Then drives like my r32 gtr up to 1.4 bar  

Then drives like 2 of my r32 gtr's at 1.8 bar :smokin: 

Then and i mean then my freinds         



IT IS NOT RIGHT  

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*And*

Sorry i never mentioned    

THE NOISE        

lOVELY JUBBLEY    .

You know what i mean Tim :smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice one Mick, glad your getting to grips with it at last. Guess you'll be out in it today as well


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*Awesome!!*

Glad its in the family....
GTR-OC

We should offer test rides for a charity at a suitable event as long as the owners don't mind and fuel is paid for...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mick - what are you waiting for my friend ... you have my address .. come and find me ! LOL !

Have fun in the sun mate.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Sorry i never mentioned
> 
> THE NOISE
> 
> ...



MICK WHAT WE WANT IS ACTION NOT NOISE


Keith    :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

OK KEITH VERY SHORTLY CAN YOU HEAR ME!!!!!    :smokin:     


Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> OK KEITH VERY SHORTLY CAN YOU HEAR ME!!!!!    :smokin:
> 
> 
> Mick


I am sure Cem can sort you out larger letter's than size 7 if you ask him   

Keith  :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*What*

Like the size of your turbos          :smokin:    

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Size*

Td06 25G x2 please    

Or the T51


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Td06 25G x2 please
> 
> Or the T51


Mick

I only have small turbos

You and Tim have the big one's  

Keith


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Yesterday I had the priviledge of seeing, hearing and feeling the ground tremble as the lemon arrived in the flesh :smokin: 

What a stunning car not a typical stripped out racer, but a road going beast  

The paintwork is in excellent condition, something no photo can accomplish. In a very subtle metal flake yellow with perfect panel fit all round. With loads of bling under the bonnet, all it needs now is some yellow neons  

If you drive that thing around Dorset with an exhaust like that at night Mick, the locals will think the airport has been given permission for night flights.  

Go out and enjoy Mick you deserve it.  

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## bonez59 (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice one mate, cant wait to see it, think ill be poping down yours next week for a ride in a rocket!!! again GOOD LAD!!!!!!! :smokin:


----------

